# Inside Story - Colnago factory !



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Guys, here is some great footage of the Colnago factory.......enjoy!!!


http://insider.bikeradar.com/colnago/video/that-famous-colnago-paint-quality-in-detail/


----------

